# Beginniner - Initial question about room size and seating



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am brand new to the forums and am a beginner when it comes to HT issues so I apologize in advance for any questions that come across as "dumb". I have tried to read what I can, but man.. I never knew that doing a HT room could be so complicated.

So my first questions are about room size and possible seating.

The room that I have been allocated is about 13' Wide x 19' Long x about 8' High.

So as of right now I am trying to decide a few things

1. I currently have a 73" TV that I could put down in that room (its DLP), but that in itself would take up about 2' of room off the wall in a room that I do not consider that big as it is for a HT. Are there any cons to using a projector in this size of room?

2. Seating. This is the big one that we have been going back and forth on. I would LOVE to be able to put 2 rows of seating in. A 2 seater for when its just me and my wife or a friend over gaming, and then either a 3 or a 4 seater behind it for guests. The problem is, I am not sure if I could fit this into that room. Like I said, this is something I would absolutely love to have if there was anyway of making it happen. How much space does 2 rows take up and what is the closest that I could be to the TV or Screen? (The TV would be 73" and if I used a screeen I would keep it about 80-90")

I will just start with those questions since from what I understand, its a good place to start and then once the seating, size is determined I can move on to Sound Proofing and Components.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A 13'x19' room is a good size for a theatre..

1. None whatsoever..

2. You should be able to fit in two rows of seating..Just remember to allow about 2' clearance from the back wall for the rear seats..
The total amount of space the seating will take up will depend on the type of chairs you use..
Since you will only occasionally have people in the rear seats, I would suggest using non recliners..This will allow enough of room for two rows..
For a 90" screen you would be sitting approx. 10' back, depending on how far back you normally like to sit.
Also it will depend on what aspect ration screen you're going to use..16:9 or 2.35:1..
Work out your seating positions first and then you will be able to calculate what screen size you can use..


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

1. It depends on how well you can control the light in the room. If there are lots of windows and it's bright int he day time then that limits the types of projectors you can use. Most home theater projectors aren't that bright and any sunlight on the screen washes the picture right out.

2. My room is about 10'x20'. I have two rows of seating and an elevated bar for a bonus third row. The first row is about 11' back, the second about 16'. the only thing I would improve about my room is making it wider...which you have so I'd say you have good dimensions to work with.

My build thread:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...nstruction/6932-diy-home-theater-project.html


----------



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you very much for the replies.

My room will have absolutely no light in it whatsoever. This is being built in the basement and the only outside window to the basement will be in the guest bedroom. That door can be closed. I will have 2 french doors out of the HT room that go into like a family room area but those lights can be controlled.

Since I last posted this, we have decided to go with a 4 seater up front and then use a big comfy chair in the back of that. I am on the road for a few weeks (so I can not measure it) but I think the size of that will work for us and put us about 8 feet away from the screen.

So I guess my next thing I need to do is to hop over the the Projector forum and start working on picking one of those 

I will be back here later when it comes time to do sound isolation.. booya! 

Thanks again


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

How much is finished in the room right now?

(ie: is there framing, drywall, electrical/lighting, HVAC, etc.)


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a smaller room then that and I have a PJ and a 106" screen with one row of 4 recliners and I love it. Your room is a great size.:clap:


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

My post from your other thread:




spartanstew said:


> With a 14' X 19' room, you can have seating at ~ 12' & 18' (I currently have seating at 13' & 19' in my 12.5' X 20' room).
> 
> You can easily go with a +120" screen from those distances (I currently have a 126" screen).
> 
> ...


----------



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

MatrixDweller said:


> How much is finished in the room right now?
> 
> (ie: is there framing, drywall, electrical/lighting, HVAC, etc.)


There is a partial wall up right now (would be the left hand wall). The outside wall (will be where the screen will go) and framing on the right hand wall.

That is it, its very much in its baby stages

None of the electrical is run for this room, nor the HVAC. there is some down in the basement, just not in this space.


----------



## kenshin_fan1 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the same size room 19" long by 13" wide. My issue is speaker placement. Anyone know where to put the speakers?

I am also building at the moment so would be good to know where i can put conduits for the rear surround speakers.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

kenshin_fan1 said:


> I have the same size room 19" long by 13" wide. My issue is speaker placement. Anyone know where to put the speakers?
> 
> I am also building at the moment so would be good to know where i can put conduits for the rear surround speakers.


Once you know your seating location arrangement, a good place to start looking at speaker placement is the Dolby Speaker Placement Guide. You'll need to decide whether you want to tailor everything to your prime seat, or try to compromise for the benefit of everyone. You should also check the speaker manual (if you have/know the speakers you will be using) for tips.

Regards,
sga2


----------

